# Update on an incident



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

I didnt post the incident when it happened (dont know why) but I thought it would be of some interest to some people on here.

Here is the video:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cmyJuwQuRg&feature=g-upl


I reported it to the police and then wanted to get a catch up of what was happening. I sent an email to the officer who I had reported it to and then whilst I was on holiday (I am back now, Yipee!) I received the following email:



> Mr Turner,
> 
> My name is Jason Davies and I am the officer who has been tasked to deal with your complaint relating to the incident on June 19th 2012. PC Heeley will have no further involvement from this point on.
> 
> ...


 
I have now replied with this message:



> Dear Mr Davies
> Thank you for your email. I apologise for the lateness of my reply but I have been on holiday up till now.
> RE the resolution of the situation. I do not expect or wish for this incident to go to court however, I do understand that if the offender has any previous offences which may be relevant to the incident involving me and him, that it may endd up in court if the offender is either non cooperative or for another reason.
> 
> ...


 
I would like to know if my reply was suitable. I am not sure about the 'restorative resolution' bit but the most I would want the driver involved to be punished with is either a Driver Education Course or a simple apology.
I do not want this to go to court and TBH if the CPS looked at the case, they would probably just say that it is too trivial to pursue.

Just sharing.


----------



## Hawk (21 Jul 2012)

Doesn't look like the kind of driver who would apologise over this matter and learn from his mistake. My vote would have been to ask police on the phone about how successful CPS are in dealing with such matters. (I would ask over the phone and not email to allay any fears an officer might have of telling you "most cases are successful", then having yours being unsuccessful and then you complaining to said officer's superior along the lines of "I have this email where such and such said it [this] and that didn't happen").

If the "success rate" is very low then beggars can't be choosers but I'd imagine acts of public disorder (this isn't really a road traffic incident) are more successfully dealt with by CPS [could be wrong]. If the officer said something that suggested "CPS always prosecute things like this" then I think court would be a better option.

If someone like this fine gentleman threatened me like that on the street I'd not think a "sincere" apology would be particularly acceptable.

Just my views, ofc


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

Well the investigation is still ongoing. We will see what the outcome will be.


----------



## Hawk (21 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well the investigation is still ongoing. We will see what the outcome will be.


 
Of course, wasn't criticising your response but you did ask


----------



## Tony Sutton (21 Jul 2012)

I have been waiting for an update on your video with interest and I'm glad they have found the owner. Hopefully he will 'fess up very soon.


----------



## eddiemee (21 Jul 2012)

What an absolute twunt this guy was. As others have said, I can't imagine he's going to give a sincere apology as this wasn't a heat of the moment thing. He stopped, turned round, followed you then cut you up in order to have a go at you. And he was (relatively) calm suggesting that rather than someone just having a bad day, he is in fact a complete (insert you preferred description).


----------



## rusky (21 Jul 2012)

Why do you say you didn't post the incident? I clearly remember the thread!


----------



## Mugshot (21 Jul 2012)

OT Matthew, but may I suggest you try to be a little more anonymous, maybe delete your surname from the letter above, only I now know, straight off the top of my head, your name, an approximation of where you live, what you look like and which cycle club you ride with. Just a suggestion


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

Mugshot said:


> OT Matthew, but may I suggest you try to be a little more anonymous, maybe delete your surname from the letter above, only I now know, straight of the top of my head, your name, an approximation of where you live, what you look like and which cycle club you ride with. Just a suggestion


We shouldnt live in a society where people fear other people. I certainly dont fear anyone. I definately didnt fear the person involved.

There is another person on this thread who would be relatively easy to find. Tony Sutton, Norfolk, has a youtube site.

Lets not ruin this thread, hey?


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Jul 2012)

I hope the issue is resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> We shouldnt live in a society where people fear other people. I certainly dont fear anyone. I definately didnt fear the person involved.
> 
> There is another person on this thread who would be relatively easy to find. Tony Sutton, Norfolk, has a youtube site.
> 
> Lets not ruin this thread, hey?


Blimey, I wasn't looking to ruin a thread I hoped I was giving some friendly advice and it wasn't a suggestion that had anything to do with the gentleman in your video or any of your other videos for that matter, however, you crack on Matthew


----------



## CopperCyclist (21 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I didnt post the incident when it happened (dont know why) but I thought it would be of some interest to some people on here.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...



Yes you did post it! Anyway... lad you reported him, he needed it. He's never going to get a driver education course, as his 'bad driving' offence was never enough to take to court (the corner cut). The aggressive behaviour would be able to go to court for a Public Order Offence.

A 'restorative resolution' is good, but only if it's what you want. It's generally used for offences where people contact the police and say 'I want you to do something about this, but I don't want him prosecuted'. It was brought in (cynical head on) as previously every time this happened, that would be an 'unsolvded crime' on the figures as it didn't go to court. We can now do what the victim wants, and it then counts as 'solved'.

It's a good option if it's what you want, however I too would doubt the sincerity of an apology. However, as part of the resolution you could suggest that as well as an apology you want him to pay a small amount, say £20 to Cyclists Fighting Cancer. He doesn't have o agree, but then he could be sent to court as his other option, and it would probably have a better impact on him in the future, and assist a good cause!


----------



## campbellab (21 Jul 2012)

I would be happy knowing he was arrested at work or infront of family or friends... Stuff the apology!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jul 2012)

I hope 'something' happens, people like the aggressor in the video need to realise that if we're all going to get by in this world then those who believe opinions expressed by a third party justify violence towards that third party aren't helping anyone.


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> It's a good option if it's what you want, however I too would doubt the sincerity of an apology. However, as part of the resolution you could suggest that as well as an apology you want him to pay a small amount, say £20 to Cyclists Fighting Cancer. He doesn't have o agree, but then he could be sent to court as his other option, and it would probably have a better impact on him in the future, and assist a good cause!


I never thought of that. Could I possibly push for compensation to myself? For the stress and anxiety the incident has caused me? Or is that just pushing it a little?

My mind would be at peace if he did pay a small donation to a cycing related charity (I would think more along the lines of CTC or here).


----------



## Hawk (21 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I never thought of that. Could I possibly push for compensation to myself? For the stress and anxiety the incident has caused me? Or is that just pushing it a little?


 
Don't bother


----------



## CopperCyclist (21 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I never thought of that. Could I possibly push for compensation to myself? For the stress and anxiety the incident has caused me? Or is that just pushing it a little?



Legally, yes the resolution can be whatever you want. Remember it's optional for him to agree to it though. 

Morally however, I'd think a charity donation would be more appropriate for this incident.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Morally however, I'd think a charity donation would be more appropriate for this incident.


Agreed


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2012)

Why are you saying you didn't post the incident? You did *here*.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Jul 2012)

Sarcasm.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Jul 2012)

Sorry about the repost guys. I didnt go to sleep last night so have been a bit groggy all day. I was dizzy when I went out on my bike today and my parents have been persistently saying that I look ill.
I am meant to be going out with the club tomorrow but I might just sleep the whole day. We will see. Sorry about the double posting then.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1945481, member: 9609"]Just looking at the first part of the video, there was nothing whatsoever wrong with his driving and he wasn't putting anyone in danger. And why were you resting at a junction?[/quote]
I was allowing vehicles behind me to pass. I had just gone up a hill which is too narrow to overtake.


----------



## Hawk (22 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1945481, member: 9609"]Just looking at the first part of the video, there was nothing whatsoever wrong with his driving and he wasn't putting anyone in danger. And why were you resting at a junction?[/quote]

I'd suggest there was some potential for danger as he did cut the corner quite substantially. It's difficult to pinpoint the exact visibility this driver had approaching this junction (there is a quick glimpse as Matthew says "see ya" at the end of the first part.

Surely you have experienced cases where you are turning right, in to a minor road, to find someone else flying up to the junction, towards you, at quite some speed... It's unnerving (although if you're in your lane and they're in theirs (which often they are not) you should avoid a collision). Had he met a likeminded person who was "in a rush" coming from the minor road and turning right in to the major road there was a potential conflict, especially if the other guy had decided to cut the corner similarly.

It's just inconsiderate and rude really. Why wouldn't you drive half a metre further over and reduce the chance for conflict with other traffic substantially?


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Jul 2012)

There's no point in going over it all again.

Some feel (as I do) that there was little or nothing wrong with the fella's driving. Others believe it was dangerous. I think what we can all agree on is that the driver was well out of order for chasing Matt, forcing him to stop and threatening him.


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1945698, member: 9609"]Going all over it again ? I'm the only one to suggest the corner cutting at the junction was not that bad.[/quote]

I apologise if you were unaware, but this incident was the subject of a mammoth multi-page thread not long ago, and I feel that everything that could be said about the incident has been said already.


----------



## gaz (22 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1945698, member: 9609"]Going all over it again ? I'm the only one to suggest the corner cutting at the junction was not that bad.[/quote]
Keep up, there was another thread about this when it first happened.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1945757, member: 9609"]
What amazes me though, is Matthew has forgot about it too, especially when he started it and made 38 contributions. That must have been some holdiay he has just been on, to forget all that went on prior to his holdiay. I could do with some time off like like that.[/quote]
I went away and came back with other things on my mind. It was a simple mistake to forget the initial thread so why are you causing an arguement over a very small mistake?

And why are you saying that the corner cut was perfectly fine? If you did it in a driving test then you would fail. Stop trying to cause problems. Go to the other thread and try to state your reason for the guy being in the right at the start of the vid. This thread was started as an update on an incident. I dont want to have this one locked as well.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Jul 2012)

You did wind him up a bit though,didn't you?


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Jul 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> You did wind him up a bit though,didn't you?


Alright yes I did. But not to the point where he should chase me and threaten me. He needs to learn that it is unacceptable to do what he did.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Jul 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Alright yes I did. But not to the point where he should chase me and threaten me. He needs to learn that it is unacceptable to do what he did.


 
Look mate I do it all the time.


----------



## akb (23 Jul 2012)

Not read the whole thread, but did you really need to report this? Seems like a waste of time IMO!



> Could I possibly push for compensation to myself? For the stress and anxiety the incident has caused me? Or is that just pushing it a little?


This is a joke right? You were the instigator in this situation. If you had carried on cycling and not made a comment, it never would have happended.



> We shouldnt live in a society where people fear other people. I certainly dont fear anyone. I definately didnt fear the person involved.


I hope for the sake of everyone else on CC that someone does lump you one. And I hope you record it. And I hope you report it. Then you can have an excuse for posting a video and not this petty crap.


----------



## akb (23 Jul 2012)

> Alright yes I did. But not to the point where he should chase me and threaten me. He needs to learn that it is unacceptable to do what he did


 
Hahaha! I am not even going to comment on this. Pot and Kettle comes to mind.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Jul 2012)

akb said:


> I hope for the sake of everyone else on CC that someone does lump you one.


Do you really hope that someone thumps Matthew or are you just being deliberately obnoxious?


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Jul 2012)

akb said:


> Hahaha! I am not even going to comment on this. Pot and Kettle comes to mind.


Errrrr who did I chase and threaten? And at what point was it unacceptable for me to comment on his manouvre?


----------



## Hector (23 Jul 2012)

Yes you did need to report this. A reaction of the driver to what was a simple remonstration over the cutting of the corner was unbelievable.

I'm seriously wondering if not just cyclists, but other road users in the future will ever be able to point out someone else's driving faults without fear of being thumped.


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1947660, member: 9609"]Yes Matthew, you are giving cyclists such a good name, keep up the good work - I am very concerned about motorist in your area not holding the steering wheel in the 10 to 2 position, I do hope you can point out this misdemeanor too them.[/quote]
No.


----------



## Drago (23 Jul 2012)

If I drove a piece of crap like that I'd be too ashamed to stop and show my face. But then for some reason people don't seem keen to stop and remonstrate with me, which TBH suits me just fine.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jul 2012)

If only this video had consisted of just the 1st and last lines of dialogue, i.e.

Matthew_T says: "Cut the corner a bit there"
Driver says: "f*ck off"


----------



## benb (24 Jul 2012)

akb said:


> Not read the whole thread, but did you really need to report this? Seems like a waste of time IMO!
> 
> This is a joke right? You were the instigator in this situation. If you had carried on cycling and not made a comment, it never would have happended.
> 
> I hope for the sake of everyone else on CC that someone does lump you one. And I hope you record it. And I hope you report it. Then you can have an excuse for posting a video and not this petty crap.


 
This is possibly the most unpleasant post I have read on here recently. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## akb (24 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> This is possibly the most unpleasant post I have read on here recently. You should be ashamed of yourself.


 
Would you like to elaborate a bit more Benb? 

I have viewed the video, twice now after Matthew posted twice. Was there any need for Matthew to comment on the drivers actions. No. We all cut corners once in a while. Matthew was on the other side of the road so was not effected. I am not condoning the drives behaviour at all, but I would be pretty miffed with the attitude of the cyclist in this situation.

Matthew, I assume you dont drive. When you learn to drive, you may have slight justification for criticising other road users driving behaviour. I suggest you keep schtum until then and enjoy your cycling. I am sure that someone will not hesitate to lump you one in the not so distant future.


----------



## benb (24 Jul 2012)

akb said:


> Would you like to elaborate a bit more Benb?


 
"_I hope for the sake of everyone else on CC that someone does lump you one"_

That's why.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Jul 2012)

akb said:


> Would you like to elaborate a bit more Benb?
> 
> I have viewed the video, twice now after Matthew posted twice. Was there any need for Matthew to comment on the drivers actions. No. We all cut corners once in a while. Matthew was on the other side of the road so was not effected. I am not condoning the drives behaviour at all, but I would be pretty miffed with the attitude of the cyclist in this situation.
> 
> *Matthew, I assume you dont drive. When you learn to drive, you may have slight justification for criticising other road users driving behaviour.* I suggest you keep schtum until then and enjoy your cycling. I am sure that someone will not hesitate to lump you one in the not so distant future.


 
Don't be a doofus!


----------



## Andy_R (24 Jul 2012)

akb said:


> Would you like to elaborate a bit more Benb?
> 
> I have viewed the video, twice now after Matthew posted twice. Was there any need for Matthew to comment on the drivers actions. No. We all cut corners once in a while. Matthew was on the other side of the road so was not effected. I am not condoning the drives behaviour at all, but I would be pretty miffed with the attitude of the cyclist in this situation.
> 
> Matthew, I assume you dont drive. When you learn to drive, you may have slight justification for criticising other road users driving behaviour. I suggest you keep schtum until then and enjoy your cycling. I am sure that someone will not hesitate to lump you one in the not so distant future.


FWIW, the driver's reaction to Matthew's comment was sufficient for me to say he was in no fit state to be driving, and by default even being behind the wheel he presented a danger to others. Oh, and by the way, hoping that someone gets attacked shows a level of humanity that is quite frankly disgusting. I hope I never have the misfortune to meet you. Original comment reported btw for encouraging violence against cyclists


----------



## dawesome (24 Jul 2012)

That driver's going to seriously hurt someone, anyone who threatens violence when their reckless driving is remarked upon is a sociopath.


----------



## akb (24 Jul 2012)

So we are all in agreement that Matthew Ts actions were correct and justified? Regardless of the drivers reaction.



> Original comment reported btw for encouraging violence against cyclists


Encouraging violence against cyclists?! Where/how has this encouragment taken place.



> Don't be a doofus!


 ?


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2012)

Locked. It's going off-topic and descending into a personal tit-for-tat.


----------

